# to air or not to air



## 128776 (Oct 16, 2009)

Can anybody tell me if air or spring for rear suspension on a new autotrail apache 634LA. We have had 2 runs away so far and have been told we can change over to air at a reasonable price. 
does anybody have it fitted already if so can you let me know how it has performed as i would like to do it but if its not an improvement i wont bother ??????????????/ 
thanks :lol:


----------



## PFH (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi, 
I fitted Air-ride suspension to my Autotrail, what a difference. Smoother ride and less body roll, when the trucks pass you, you don't move. The cost for the kit was about £350.00. fitted myself, took about one and a half hours.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Especially good on a Merc chassis.

peedee


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Also recommended on a Ducato chassis,best after market accessory I have had done :wink:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

I have it on mine and really notice the difference fro my previous M/H without it.
Feels more stable and sure footed on the road, and when loaded up you can beef the back end up. 
Go for it you wont be sorry


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

wingerman said:


> Can anybody tell me if air or spring for rear suspension on a new autotrail apache 634LA. We have had 2 runs away so far and have been told we can change over to air at a reasonable price.
> does anybody have it fitted already if so can you let me know how it has performed as i would like to do it but if its not an improvement i wont bother ??????????????/
> thanks :lol:


Just for clarification wingerman. the air ride system is an addition to the existing suspension.(you said change over to air) so you leave the existing leaf springs in place and fit the air bags under them.

Will echo what others have said and Auto cruise used to fit them as standard.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Fit air ride makes the world of difference.
dave p


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Concur - incredible difference!!!!!
Helps when getting on and off ferries also - by increasing the pressure before bording (in the waiting lane) less chance of grounding out the back end on the ramp.

Remember to release some air once you have disembarked!!!!
cheers
Carl


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi,Can anyone tell me the weight of an air-ride system for a 2007 Ducato and where I can purchase it for £ 350 . Lafree


----------



## hailman (Oct 26, 2009)

I got mine from Marcle Leisure, great service and fast delivery, £340 for an `02 Ducato basic kit (already had system with guages, just neede bags and brackets) Makes a big difference to ride quality, cuts down the rattles, and is adjustable to suit conditions. No brainer.


----------



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Air assisted suspension*

I bought mine from Marcle leisure too. AutoTrail Cheyenne 634L 2006. Great kit, I got the complete kit with control panel, gauges, air tank and compressor. Can adjust as necessary from driver's seat. A great benefit and fairly straight forward to fit. Compressor and air tank just fits under driver's seat. Steve at Marcle Leisure is a great guy to talk to as well.
Steve.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

I have fitted a camos and a gaslow to my mh, and this piece of kit seems to be a good candidate for the next addition. if i take my mh to my friendly local garage and tell him to contact the supplier, what would be the approx cost of the complete kit and is it really worth it?

dave


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

i have just enquired at Marcle Leisure.co.uk and received an email saying the price for a 2002 fiat is £330including vat and delivery 
if i require the gauge kit this is £65 inc vat and delivery and can be found here

air suspension

i have been looking at the different kits and from what i can make out that Dunlop are about the best you can get, which these are.

i am going to order before the vat goes back up


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry to be a kill joy but we had them fitted at a show on a Hymer 544 and all it seemed to do was make it a harder ride and thats 4 motorhomes back and would not waste our money on them.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Teal for you comments

I have been pondering the pros & cons every since I bought my Sprinter based camper ( I only notice a problem driving into or leaving camp sites etc driving at walking pace if there are pot holes or the ground is rough - it just rocks back and forth and must look terrible)

If only I could try before I buy !

and another thing why are the Fiat based ones at Marcle leisure £330 but the Sprinter ones £530 they appear to use the same air bags just different mountings


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Trek,
You can make the ride as soft or as hard as you like by adjusting the pressure. I have them on my Sprinter and run them at about 50 psi and would not be without them. Apart for leveling out the ride after I fitted a tow bar, the increased stability is very comforting. As for extra cost compared to those for a Fiat, I have no idea.

They have a life of about 8/9 years and I am just replacing mine and expect a bill for about £400

peedee


----------



## Levi (Feb 1, 2009)

Trek
If you take a look at the Dunlop fitting instructions on Marcle's web site, the Mercedes kit is a fair bit more than the Fiat one. The mounting plate are much larger and there are separate fabrications top and bottom. The air bags are the same and as you said earlier Dunlop seem to be the best available. They look far stronger than Airide's Firestones.
Steve.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

peedee said:


> Trek,
> You can make the ride as soft or as hard as you like by adjusting the pressure. I have them on my Sprinter and run them at about 50 psi and would not be without them. Apart for leveling out the ride after I fitted a tow bar, the increased stability is very comforting. As for extra cost compared to those for a Fiat, I have no idea.
> 
> They have a life of about 8/9 years and I am just replacing mine and expect a bill for about £400
> ...


I agree, you can adjust them to what ride you want or to the weight you are carrying, and even the terrain you are crossing. Also the ride in crosswinds is more stable as they dont wallow as much. Plus whats a couple of hundred quid when youve already spent 30/40/50k 

I did not have them on my other van, and never considered them, but having now had them, I would certainly have them fitted to any future vans.


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

teal said:


> Sorry to be a kill joy but we had them fitted at a show on a Hymer 544 and all it seemed to do was make it a harder ride and thats 4 motorhomes back and would not waste our money on them.


Interesting comment.

My old Hymer had air suspension (a 1992) and my new one (a 2004) does not. Perhaps its just an age thing but the new one without feels like a sportcar by comparison. The old one handled like a boat, the new one feels plush and rock solid, doesnt wallow like the old one. It was one of the first things I initially thought I would do but I cant see how it would really improve matters. Chassis technology has obviously moved on massively. Air might make take it to a higher unknown level and obviously I am comparing old with new but it has certainly stopped me in my tracks.


----------



## freelanderuk (Jan 30, 2009)

i have just purchased a kit from Marcle Leisure.co.uk for my 2002 cheynne ,full kit including gauges £395 inc vat and delivery, this is the dunlop one


----------

